# Where to fish surf near Galveston



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been catching up on my surf fishing knowledge lately (mainly reading sharkchum posts!). I've done a bit of kayak'ing in the bays, but I'm about to make my first go at surf fishing. I'll probably head out tomorrow despite the weather and give it a go in the morning.

I'm just north of Houston so I'm probably looking in the Galveston area, but I'm not opposed to exploring or driving farther. 

What I'm wondering is... Where is a good spot where I can drive right up on the beach, and not end up in some known area of nasty sand. I do have a 4x4 and know how to drive it, but I'll be alone - so I'd rather stick to known decent areas. Also, I'd like a chance to catch some fish!

Mainly, I don't know the island at all. I'm looking for a decent spot where I can set up on the beach, hit the surf, and not be crowded. Thanks!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Get ready for some waves, high water levels, and wind. I can usually find some protected water inshore in just about any wind or water conditions, but the surf, for me, is different. Maybe there is protection behind some jetty or groin, but the beach is pretty exposed.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://projecttarpon.com/texas.html

The link above gives some offshore buoy data and inshore wind readings.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

You think it will be too rough to fish? I'm definitely the novice here. I don't mind slightly rough conditions, but if it's not going to work I can try to head somewhere else.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I would wait about 3 to 4 weeks, all the fresh water will make surf fishing not very good


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure if serious. I was mainly asking for safety reasons - whether the fish might be biting or not won't be a reason for me to stay in  I ended up not making it out due to coastal flood warnings and my lack of knowledge the area. I'll be out there this Friday though! Still not sure where I can drive on the beach, but I'll figure it out. Thanks guys.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I would post NEW topic "with all the fresh water where would be a good place near Galveston to surf fish this weekend?"


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I posted it for you


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Good move studying Sharkshum's posts. He has mentored many, including me. I have also had help and learned from others including [email protected] and Shadslinger. I would suggest Surfside, Sargent, Bolivar/McFaddin. Depending on where you go on Galveston, Surfside could be the same or closer drive, Sargent maybe 15 minutes more, Bolivar/McFaddin a bit more. I see far more reports of catching fish than I do from Galveston Island itself. I have personally had success at Sargent and Bolivar. They are places on both where you can drive up and surf fish - I drive a Honda Accord. Good luck to you.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The water tower near Jamaica beach. With all the rain you should be fine.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect, thanks guys! And thanks Illbethere for creating a new weather appropriate thread! 

So actually last weekend was going to be my test run for this upcoming weekend. Some buddies of mine are renting a beach house at Jamaica Beach and I plan to head down early Friday before they get there and fish all day. I had hoped to have one practice and exploration day last Sunday, but the weather didnt' cooperate.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

TexasTom said:


> Good move studying Sharkshum's posts. He has mentored many, including me. I have also had help and learned from others including [email protected] and Shadslinger. I would suggest Surfside, Sargent, Bolivar/McFaddin. Depending on where you go on Galveston, Surfside could be the same or closer drive, Sargent maybe 15 minutes more, Bolivar/McFaddin a bit more. I see far more reports of catching fish than I do from Galveston Island itself. I have personally had success at Sargent and Bolivar. They are places on both where you can drive up and surf fish - I drive a Honda Accord. Good luck to you.


Thanks Tom! I have also been reading a few books I've gotten that have a tremendous amount of information, but honestly nothing can replace experience. So the first thing I'm trying to figure out is "WHERE" I can safely drive and go - and this is perfect. I don't mind driving down a little farther for the right spot. Unfortunately with my work schedule having full days to go explore and fish is tough, so I'll take what I can get


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Down at the old Balanees location.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would try over a cross SLP a round access 4 or 5 away from passes with fresh water.


----------



## jmunn44 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Surf fishing Surfside tommorrow*

Hey was checking weather (83), wind (6mph), swell info wave height (1.0 ft at 6 sec), out going tide , water temp about (73) .... seems like should be a good day to fish the surf. Will trout show up yet?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Down at the old Balanees location.


The problem is everybody knows it's down at the Balinese. Also, everybody knows it's hard to leave.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

jmunn44 said:


> Hey was checking weather (83), wind (6mph), swell info wave height (1.0 ft at 6 sec), out going tide , water temp about (73) .... seems like should be a good day to fish the surf. Will trout show up yet?


Y


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Vulash, how was the fishing?


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I can't say the fishing was that good, but I did have a good time and learned a lot. I ended up going just across from the Jamaica tower. It turns out the beach house my buddies were renting was right there so that worked out well.

I went down early Friday and fished all day. I tried about everything I could think of. I threw live shrimp, dead mullet, squid and crab. Caught about 5 hardheads and a small stingray. I went out and worked some lures, a popping cork, and plastic some in the second trough, but it was tough alone as I couldn't watch the other poles.

I also talked with a few locals and tried their advice as well. One told me my hooks were too big. I tried the setup sharkchum posted, high/low rigs, even tried one with a float. 

My buddies showed up Friday night and I went back out with one of them Saturday and fished about 5 hours. No bites that day. I did get to wade out and work the artificials more as my girlfriend was also in by then and could watch the big poles. There were a lot more people on Saturday and no one was really catching anything, so maybe it wasn't me?

Regardless, I got to experiment and try a lot of different things, hang out and relax, and all in all had a great time. Maybe next time I'll reel in a few more fish 

That surf can really beat you up if you stand out there for a few hours!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a safe and learning experience.
Those of us who fished beach access roads 4-6 (the other side of San Louis Pass) did not fare much better with our long rods. Had four out and they went unmolested all day Saturday, and for three hours Sunday, before we pulled stakes. Fishing the 2nd gut did yield many whiting, a couple of drum, and one pompano, so that was fun.
Looking forward to many more days on the beaches this summer!


----------

